
Air France requires account password to be between 4 and 6 characters - archon810
https://twitter.com/ArtemR/status/874751058764902400
======
ajarmst
Just going to go ahead and assume that Air France is using this to harvest
bank account pins and luggage combinations in a creative bid to ensure they
meet revenue projections this year.

------
blacksmith_tb
For a long time Schwab.com also had an absurd policy like this - but the
username on the account could be 3X longer, and contain special chars...

------
bhhaskin
between 4 and 6 is characters is pretty bad, but only numbers as well? Thats
begging to be brute force.

~~~
jleahy
Well even 4 numbers of 10,000 combinations. Say they lock the account out
after 100 wrong attempts (hopefully), then assuming you don't choose 1234 or
0000 then you're pretty safe from a brute force attack.

I'm guessing they require this so you can type it in over the phone, that's
the only sensible reason I can think of.

~~~
patrec
This is not safe at all. If you do this with a hundred accounts, you're likely
to hack at least one.

~~~
corpMaverick
It is safe for the individual accounts. Like a zebra in a zeal.

------
twistedpair
Many companies that have heavy phone support call in usage do this, so you can
easily enter the password over the phone keypad.

------
uslic001
Verizon is the same way. 5 characters.

------
rollingpebbles
12345

[https://youtu.be/a6iW-8xPw3k](https://youtu.be/a6iW-8xPw3k)

